# Codesys Kommunikationsfehler#0 Wago:750-8202/025-002



## CzStg (12 März 2021)

Hallo Forum,

ich versuche aktuell eine Verbindung zwischen Codesys und einer PFC200 (750-8202/025-002) herzustellen, bekomme bei dem Versuch mich einzuloggen immer den Kommunikationsfehler #0 angezeigt. 

Ich habe:
-der Steuerung eine feste IP Adresse zugewiesen,
-über Wago IO Check 3 eine Konfigurationsdatei erstellt, die ich für die Steuerungskonfiguration in Codesys genutzt habe,
-als Zielsystemeinstellung „WAGO_750-8202_(FW03-…)-750-8202/040-000" gewählt,
-und die Kommunikationsparameter in Codesys an die neue IP Adresse angepasst.

Hat jemand eine Idee, was das Problem sein könnte?
Ich bin für jede Hilfe dankbar!

Liebe Grüße
CzStg


----------



## Frohnius (12 März 2021)

hi,
mit codesys 3.x hatte ich solche fehler schon ... und mit einem klick auf "alles bereinigen" ging es dann plötzlich ...


----------



## KLM (12 März 2021)

1. Falsches Zielsystem. Richtig ist "WAGO_750-8202-xxx-002_FW(03-...)
2. Wahrscheinlich ein älteres Bestandsprojekt mit altem Treiber, wenn Du die nur "angepasst" hast. Leg die Kommunikationsschnittstelle komplett neu an.


----------



## CzStg (15 März 2021)

Danke für die Antworten!
Ich habe ein neues Projekt mit richtigem Zielsystem erstellt und die Kommunikationsschnittstelle gelöscht und eine neue angelegt. 
Leider bekomme ich den Fehler immer noch.


----------



## KLM (15 März 2021)

Kannst Du den PFC pingen (cmd)?
Ist der Codesys Port offen (WBM)?
Firewall (WBM)?


----------

